# Heated mirror issue



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I've searched many threads and a few have said that gmpartsdirect has a replacement heated mirror glass for around $30?? Anybody have a part number? Does the glass have the turn signal? My driver side mirror will not heat up. Passenger side works fine. No cracks, just won't heat up. I have the power folding heated mirrors w/ led turn signal.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a hard time figuring out the different ones GM has and their part numbers but I don't know if the heated with signal is that cheap?

There is always this place,http://www.automirrorglassonly.com/catalog.php/automirrorglass/dt29584/pd471646/1999_2006_Silverado


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll sell you these Cheap...
Chevy sells them for over $700 each....yes each look at the parts counter.
$350 for both plus shipping.....
they are auto in and out,heated with blinkers, there is a chip in the right one as noted in the picture, glass is fine.









View attachment 69421


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

The part # is 88944392- cost is$202.86 or you can get the whole mirror for=part # 15124831 for 232.84 and thats if its not a painted on. I am going thru a similar problem. Mine is painted and if I bring it to the body shop its $750 total.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

same prob you guys got one got a crack in it and the stealer ship wanted 45 just for the glass or 70 for a whole new mirror. I know by doing it many times when I work at a ford dealership some mirrors suck to JUST change the glass


----------



## pensty (Mar 29, 2009)

Love the sign over the garage door! LOL.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I seen one on ebay for about $125 shipped for the glass w/turn signal & heating element. It's a used one but its alot cheaper that the stealership!


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Never mind - thought you had the camper mirrors.

The glass is made by Muth, and you might be able order from them direct for a bit less.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Pm Me and i migt be able to get you my price on the mirror and heating element.and is very easy to replace. I'm an auto glass tech. You cant replace just the glass and not the heating element. You can replace just the glass if you want but you have to glue the new one over the old one, but may take longer to heat up.


----------



## 99monguse (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a 2001 Suburban and my heated mirrors don't heat either. The snow/ice won't melt off the glass at all. My rear defogger works just fine (they're on the same circuit), so i know its not the circuit(fuse/relay). Should I replace the glass too or what do you think?


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

mikelawtown;947148 said:


> Pm Me and i migt be able to get you my price on the mirror and heating element.and is very easy to replace. I'm an auto glass tech. You cant replace just the glass and not the heating element. You can replace just the glass if you want but you have to glue the new one over the old one, but may take longer to heat up.


The glass/heating unit/turn signal should all come as a unit with plastic mounting bracket - at least it does in the camper mirrors.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

bersh;950300 said:


> The glass/heating unit/turn signal should all come as a unit with plastic mounting bracket - at least it does in the camper mirrors.


It can come with plastic backing but its alot more money, im still checking on pricing.you dont need to replace the plastic backing, just heat up the heating element and peel it off.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

This is what the replacement book says, dr side is 160.00 for backing plate, mirror and heated, with turn sig, just glass is 62.00. weird thing it says the dr side you just glue new mirror to old one, pass side is a whole replacement. the book didnt have a heated element for dr side, unless you didnt have a signal in it.unless you buy the whole kit. so dr side is a whole replacement if you have a signal in it. pass side you can get a heated element with glass for 62.00 . the only way to check if its working is take a test light to the 2 wires behind backing plate once you pop the mirror out, which is just the way i said pop, one corner at a time. atleast you can see if there is power going to it.


----------

